# laws regarding dogs in cars?



## hojimoe

I was wondering what the current laws are regarding dogs in your cars?


I know obviously keep them in the back never in the front. But are they allowed to be loose in the back? 

I read somewhere online that ontario tagged a bill along with the cellphone/electronic device in the car law that stated dogs have to be in a crate or in a seatbelt harness? can anyone verify this?

I have a young lab and so does my sister, we swapped crates with her so I was able to bring her dog up north this past weekend, and my pup is supposed to come up but the other crate is too large for my car...... hoping to keep my guy loose in the back seat like I have with dogs all my life


----------



## carmenh

I work in a store that lots of people drive to and bring their dogs. I think I would have heard about it if it was true...people would have been griping...
That said, he's safer in a seatbelt...don't need any doggie projectiles


----------



## Chris S

Never had a problem transporting my pup around in the car. He just lays down in the back seat.


----------



## hojimoe

ya my guy just passes out within a few minutes..... he sleeps on the floor when we go to the vet, cottage wise he will now do the same, thanks guys


----------



## PACMAN

I hate the drivers that have the dogs on their laps. Huge safety hazard!


----------



## sugarglidder

it is ilegal to have a pet now caged in your car!! they become a projectile if in an accident. and really do you care about your animal if you dont make them as safe as you are!! would you just let your child lay on the back seat?????????????? 

but on the other hand!! do most cars fit the cage you need for the size of animal you have?? most dont!! and how do you attack a large cage in a hyundai, honda, etc!!! well you really dont!! my dogs freak out if I go to put them in a cage!! I have 4 small dogs. wow 4 cages in my little cavalier! ya right. 

I guess it is up to you how you take care of your dogs!! just drive safe and keep them in the back!! not on you lap!!!!


thanks

john


----------



## hojimoe

sugarglidder said:


> it is ilegal to have a pet now caged in your car!! they become a projectile if in an accident. and really do you care about your animal if you dont make them as safe as you are!! would you just let your child lay on the back seat??????????????
> 
> but on the other hand!! do most cars fit the cage you need for the size of animal you have?? most dont!! and how do you attack a large cage in a hyundai, honda, etc!!! well you really dont!! my dogs freak out if I go to put them in a cage!! I have 4 small dogs. wow 4 cages in my little cavalier! ya right.
> 
> I guess it is up to you how you take care of your dogs!! just drive safe and keep them in the back!! not on you lap!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> john


I don't like the idea of my dog being strapped into my seatbelt in the back seat - limits freedom

in the cage how is the dog a projectile? my dog is a 3 month old chocolate lab, and the cage is large enough for him until he's about a year old

the cage itself fits in the back seat of my audi no problem, dog would never be in the front seat - EVER! there's no excuse for that - also you can get nailed for dangerous driving if/when you're caught


----------



## carmenh

First of all, I'm not judging or preaching, I'm a "to-each-his-own" kind of person, just sharing my methods and thoughts in case anyone's looking for ideas...

I frequently travel with multiple dogs in my small SUV. I have a crate in the back, tethered down so as to remain in place no matter what. In my back seat, I have 2 x 3' bungee leashes. One "leg" of the rear headrest on either side is threaded through the handle of a leash so that it is firmly in place. My dogs wear seatbelts (which are also great walking harnesses) and when they get in the car, the clip from the mounted leash is simply clipped on. It's simple, and it's safe, and they can still do almost everything they would do if loose.

I'm on a number of dog lists and sadly, fairly regularly a story comes up where a dog is either killed on the road or goes missing after an accident. It doesn't even have to be a major wreck, just one that breaks a window or pops open a door, and stuns you enough so as not to be able to immediately react. The dog panics and bolts. I have also heard of cases where emergency workers had to wait to free and tend to incapacitated humans because a traumatized dog was in the car "protecting" them. For me, it's just not worth the risk all around...


----------



## gucci17

I have a truck that the seats fold up in the back. My puppy is 95lbs so far and she lies on the ground whenever I have to transport her (couple times a week).

She's too big for me to fit a crate in my backseat and I don't see how I can use a seat belt on her.

What are my options?

Obviously, I've had the sick "what if" there was an accident and what would happen to her. Which is why I drive quite cautiously when she is in the car with me. Kind of like having a baby in the car. Which brings me off topic....I HATE seeing people driving like idiots (cuttings in and out of traffic or speeding through red lights) and then seeing a baby or little kid in the car. Drives me mad...


----------



## carmenh

You should be able to find a seatbelt harness that fits her, then you can either use your seatbelt through it, or clip her in using a leash that is firmly attached to something. Any Global or Petsmart should be able to size one on her... At my Global, we sell 2 styles...

http://reviews.petco.com/3554/8146/reviews.htm
http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=3239



gucci17 said:


> and I don't see how I can use a seat belt on her.
> 
> What are my options?


----------



## Tbird

hojimoe said:


> I don't like the idea of my dog being strapped into my seatbelt in the back seat - limits freedom
> 
> in the cage how is the dog a projectile? my dog is a 3 month old chocolate lab, and the cage is large enough for him until he's about a year old
> 
> the cage itself fits in the back seat of my audi no problem, dog would never be in the front seat - EVER! there's no excuse for that - also you can get nailed for dangerous driving if/when you're caught


If the cage is not properly strapped in, the cage can be the projectile. Its amazing how things in a car can move in an accident.


----------



## gucci17

carmenh said:


> You should be able to find a seatbelt harness that fits her, then you can either use your seatbelt through it, or clip her in using a leash that is firmly attached to something. Any Global or Petsmart should be able to size one on her... At my Global, we sell 2 styles...
> 
> http://reviews.petco.com/3554/8146/reviews.htm
> http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=3239


Interesting, thank you for that information.


----------

